# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  Ερωτηση για access point και εξωτερικη κεραια..

## agg3los

γεια σας...ειμαι νεος στο φορουμ .και θελω να ρωτησω κατι...
η αδελφη μου ειναι κεφαλλονια αργοστολι και θελει να συνδεεται με το λαπτοπ,αλλα οταν δεν ειναι στο μπαλκονι το σημα χανεται..πως να τη βοηθησω?βρηκα πχ εξωτερικη κεραια στο e-shop αλλα δεν βρισκω access point 'η κατι αλλο αν ξερετε που να δεχεται την εξωτερικη κεραια (reverse sma το ειδα νομιζω)...αλλα να στελνει ασυρματα στο λαπτοπ?μια εσωτερικη κεραια με ομοαξονικο βυσμα απο το e-shop μπορει να συνδεθει κατευθειαν στην εξωτερικη?

σας ζαλισα ε?  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## dazyraby

Βασικά δεν μας ζάλισες απλά κανείς δεν κατάλαβε .....

Τι ακριβώς θέλεις να κάνεις ?

----------


## JB172

Μάλλον θέλει να πιάνει καλύτερα το σήμα από κάποιον γείτονα.  ::

----------


## papashark

Απλά ξεκίνησε εντελώς ανάποδα, βρήκε την κεραία, και ψάχνει να βρει που θα την βάλει....

Αγγελε, υπάρχουν πάρα πολύ τρόποι υλοποίησης, όλοι παίζουν, άλλοι ποιο καλά, άλλοι ποιο σωστά, άλλοι ποιο φθηνά, και κάποιοι απλά παίζουν...

Ο ποιο απλός τρόπος (και οικονομικός) όπως το σκέφτεσαι εσύ, είναι να πάρεις ένα Ovislink 5460 και να το βάλεις σε ένα κουτάκι έξω, με μια μικρή όμνι.

Ο ποιο βολικός τρόπος είναι να πάρεις 2 συσκευές, μία για έξω και μία για μέσα. Έξω κάποιο ubuiquity με ενσωματομένη κεραία που θα κοιτάει προς το ΑΡ που θες να συνδεθείς, και ένα δεύτερο ΑΡ μέσα οποιασδήποτε εταιρείας (με προτίμηση να παίζει σε Ν, και σε μακρινό κανάλι από το ΑΡ του γείτονα), να μοιράζει ασύρματα μέσα στο σπίτι.

Ο ποιο σωστός τρόπος είναι "24αρα grid ακόμα και για να πας στο απέναντι πεζοδρόμιο"  ::   ::

----------


## agg3los

> Μάλλον θέλει να πιάνει καλύτερα το σήμα από κάποιον γείτονα.


ακριβως...η αδελφη μου συγκεκριμενα...στην κεφαλλονια-αργοστολι εχει πολυ ελευθερο νετ οχι απαραιτητα του γειτονα,μπορει και δημοσιο..και θελει να πιανει και οταν ειναι μεσα στο σπιτι μακρια απο το μπαλκονι...  ::   ::  
εγω ειμαι πατρα με κανονικο adsl και δεν εχω προβλημα...  ::  


αυτο http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.612324 μπορει να λαμβανει σημα με τη μια κεραια και να στελνει στο λαπτοπ με την αλλη(ή στην κεραια που λαμβανει να μπει εξωτερικη κεραια)?γιατι απο υπολογιστες ξερω,δενω λυνω κλπ,,αλλα απο δικτυα ειμαι καινουριος..





> Ο ποιο απλός τρόπος (και οικονομικός) όπως το σκέφτεσαι εσύ, είναι να πάρεις ένα Ovislink 5460 και να το βάλεις σε ένα κουτάκι έξω, με μια μικρή όμνι.
> 
> Ο ποιο βολικός τρόπος είναι να πάρεις 2 συσκευές, μία για έξω και μία για μέσα. Έξω κάποιο *ubuiquity* με ενσωματομένη κεραία που θα κοιτάει προς το ΑΡ που θες να συνδεθείς, και ένα δεύτερο ΑΡ μέσα οποιασδήποτε εταιρείας (με προτίμηση να παίζει σε Ν, και σε μακρινό κανάλι από το ΑΡ του γείτονα), να μοιράζει ασύρματα μέσα στο σπίτι.
> 
> Ο ποιο σωστός τρόπος είναι *"24αρα grid* ακόμα και για να πας στο απέναντι πεζοδρόμιο"


λιγη παραπανω εξηγηση για τα παραπανω..  ::   ::  δε γνωριζω ολη την ορολογια  ::  

εγω θα ηθελα ενα access point με υποδοχη για εξωτερικη κεραια ξεχωρα απο την κεραια που εκπεμπει προς το λαπτοπ(αυτο λεγεται bridge? μπερδευτικα  ::   :: ) ..και μια εξωτερικη κεραια με περισσοτερο απο ενα μετρο καλωδιο..γιατι τοσο καλωδιο εχουν η εξωτερικες κεραιες στο e-shop..

ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες..παντως..α, και με το πολυ 40 ευρω θελω να γινει η δουλεια.

----------


## JB172

> ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες..παντως..α, και με το πολυ 40 ευρω θελω να γινει η δουλεια.


Χλωμό έως κίτρινο σε είδα...  :: 

Το tp-link ρουτεράκι που έδωσες στο link του e-shop δεν κάνει για την δουλειά που το θες εσύ. Κάνει όμως για εσωτερικό AP μέσα στο σπίτι, για να συνδεθεί ασύρματα ή ενσύρματα το laptop.
1ο) Δεν μπορεί να γίνει client ώστε να συνδεθεί πάνω στο AP που θες να συνδεθεί η αδερφή σου.
2ο) Δεν μπορεί να γίνει αυτό που λες με τις κεραίες του. Και οι 2 κεραίες του εκπέμπουν/λαμβάνουν. Δεν γίνεται να ξεχωρίστουν.


Υπάρχουν 2 λύσεις όπως σου έγραψε και ο papashark πιο πάνω. Απλά θα στα γράψω λίγο πιο αναλυτικά.
1η) Εγκαθιστάς ένα AP πχ. ένα ovislink 5460 ή 5470 σε mode repeater ή wisp & repeater στο μπαλκόνι (προστατευμένο από τα καιρικά φαινόμενα). Ισως χρειαστείς και μεγαλύτερη κεραία (σε dbi)

2η) Εγκαθιστάς ένα AP πχ. ένα ovislink 5460 ή 5470 σε mode client στο μπαλκόνι (προστατευμένο από τα καιρικά φαινόμενα) και το συνδέεις ενσύρματα με ένα AP/Router (πχ όπως της tp-link) μέσα στο σπίτι, και εκεί συνδέεται ασύρματα ή ενσύρματα το laptop. Πρέπει να δώσεις προσοχή όμως (όπως έγραψε και ο papashark πιο πάνω) ώστε το εσωτερικό AP να εκπέμπει τουλάχιστον 4 κανάλια πιο μακριά από το εξωτερικό AP, για να περιορίσεις όσο το δυνατόν τις παρεμβολές μεταξύ τους.

Υπάρχει και 3η λύση.
Βάζει η αδερφή σου internet.  ::

----------


## agg3los

αυτο με την κεραια για την πρωτη περιπτωση δεν καταλαβα..
αυτη η λυση ειναι δηλαδη με μια μονο συσκευη,,φτανει ομως για ενα μικρο βασικα σπιτι?
δεν υπαρχει συσκευη..που να εχει και μια κεραια,και μια ξεχωρη υποδοχη για εξωτερικη κεραια?


παντως τωρα αρχιζω να καταλαβαινω.τη λογικη...συγχωρεστε την ασχετοσυνη μου..  ::   ::   :: 

παντως πολυ ενδιαφερον το φορουμ σας..  ::

----------


## JB172

Υπάρχει και αυτό http://linkshop.gr/shop/index.php?targe ... duct_id=47

Αλλά θα χρειαστείς
1) Τροφοδοτικό
2) Passive PoE injector
3) 1 ασύρματη mini-pci κάρτα (wistron CM9 ή mikrotik R52 ή R52N)
4) 2 κεραίες ή 3 κεραίες (στην περίπτωση που βάλεις την R52N)
5) 2 ή 3 pigtails (ufl/i-pex to reverse-sma)
6) Ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί εξωτερικού χώρου αδιάβροχο για να μπει το ρουτεράκι.

Από ότι κατάλαβες, τα 40 ευρώ είναι για πασατέμπο  ::

----------


## dazyraby

εεε και τελικά τα ασύρματα δίκτυα είναι ακριβό χόμπυ ...  ::

----------


## mimis87

υπαρχει και αυτη η λυση που ειναι αρκετα οικονομικη και δοκιμασμενη: http://e-wifi.gr/WirelessAPOut24GHz/Nan ... o-networks

----------


## agg3los

ωραιο!και αυτο το βαζεις δηλαδη εξω απο το μπαλκονι και εσυ λαμβανεις ασυρματα στο λαπτοπ σου μεσα?
μπριζα θα πρεπει να θελει παντως..

κοιτα τι βγαζουν οι ανθρωποι  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> αυτο με την κεραια για την πρωτη περιπτωση δεν καταλαβα..
> αυτη η λυση ειναι δηλαδη με μια μονο συσκευη,,φτανει ομως για ενα μικρο βασικα σπιτι?
> δεν υπαρχει συσκευη..που να εχει και μια κεραια,και μια ξεχωρη υποδοχη για εξωτερικη κεραια?
> 
> 
> παντως τωρα αρχιζω να καταλαβαινω.τη λογικη...συγχωρεστε την ασχετοσυνη μου..   
> 
> παντως πολυ ενδιαφερον το φορουμ σας..


Η απάντηση στην ουσία αυτού που λες είναι όχι.

Κανένα ΑΡ δεν μπορεί να έχει 2 κεραίες που να δουλεύουν όπως το θες.

Ακόμα και αυτά που βλέπεις να έχουν 2, 3, 4, 6 κεραίες, στην ουσία είναι φτιαγμένες για να παίζουν στον ίδιο χώρο.

Υπάρχουν βέβαια μηχανήματα που έχουν εσωτερικά 2 ξεχωριστά κυκλώματα WiFi για να παίζουν όπως το θες, αλλά η τιμή ανεβαίνει κατά πολύ.

Υπάρχουν 2 λύσεις, εύκολη και σωστή λύση είναι να πάρεις 2 ξεχωριστά ΑΡ και να τα συνδέσεις μεταξύ τους.

Ετσι για μέσα στο σπίτι πάρε ότι θες, ότι φθηνότερο βρεις (αν είναι μικρό το σπίτι θα φτάνει με το παραπάνω).
Για έξω από το σπίτι, αν έχεις πάρει ήδη κεραία, πάρε ένα bullet της ubiquity (+τροφοδοτικό +POE), αν δεν έχεις πάρει ακόμα εξωτερική κεραία, δοκίμασε αυτό που σου δείξανε παραπάνω (nanostation), για κοντινά θα παίζει. Αυτό θα το βάλεις να παίζει ως client στο AP που θες να συνδέεσε.

Μετά θα συνδέσεις τα 2 ασύρματα μεταξύ τους με ένα απλό καλώδιο δικτύου, όπου θα παρεμβάλεις ανάμεσα το/τα POE.

Η άλλη λύση είναι αυτό που σου είπε ο JB172 από την αρχή, αγοράζεις ένα ovislink 5460, το βάζεις με εξωτερική κεραία σε ένα κουτάκι στο μπαλκόνι, το ρυθμίζεις ως repeater, και πιάνεις και ασύρματα στο ίδιο από μέσα. Δεν θα παίζει πολύ γρήγορα, δεν θα πιάνει παντού μέσα στο σπίτι, θα γεμίζεις άχρηστο θόρυβο την γειτονιά, θα είναι αντιοικολογικό, αλλά παρόλα αυτά θα κουτσοπαίξει και μάλιστα φθηνότερα από κάθε άλλη λύση.

----------


## mimis87

Το nanostation ειναι οχι απλος καλο αλλα τελειο και ευκολο στην εγκατασταση. Γιατι 8ελεις να μην εχεισ καλωδιο?(που ειναι πιο ευκολο)
ποση αποσταση ειναι το σπιτι απο το σημειο που ειναι το ιντερνετ?

----------


## Acinonyx

> Το nanostation ειναι οχι απλος καλο αλλα τελειο και ευκολο στην εγκατασταση. Γιατι 8ελεις να μην εχεισ καλωδιο?(που ειναι πιο ευκολο)
> ποση αποσταση ειναι το σπιτι απο το σημειο που ειναι το ιντερνετ?


  ::  Το Nanostation Loco είναι *ΜΑΠΑ*. Με κεραία 8dBi δε φτάνεις ούτε στο απέναντι πεζοδρόμιο.

----------

